# Fiberglass push pole restoration?



## SaltyJim (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello,

I was given an 15 year old fiberglass push pole that was laying in the sun all those years. I just used it for the first time and it shredded my hands to pieces. The other issue with it is that it's a 20 ft pole on a old 13 gheenoe so I am thinking of cutting it down to 16 ft. I would like to keep the costs to a minimum and don't really want to buy a new one. That being said, I am thinking of cutting it down to the right size but I am not sure what to do after that? Take it to a local fiberglass guy or are there any DYI solutions that are an easy fix?

Any suggestions would help greatly. 

Thanks.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Wet sand, and torch off and remaining fibers. Then wait till later when I find the finish we refinish our work ladders with. Very durable, in sun 24/7 and grips when wet. I think I have the name at home. Will look later.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sand and coat with polyurethane. Sand and repeat several times. Use for a while and redo when starts happening again.

For a little more you can do the same except coating with epoxy.

Others have used rustoleum epoxy appliance paint from Lowes or HD and had good results.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Here you go. My company has an outfit that comes in every year to inspect, repair and refinish all of our fiberglass ladders. 100's. Works awesome.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Poor pic. Will try to find more info
Should be this one. Guess a call to company to verify would be a good idea.
http://www.piccocoatings.com/TechDataSheets/Picco-Coatings-30-Series-Acyrlic-Lacquers.pdf


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Go ahead and refinish but don't cut it down till you use in deep water. Just because you have ghenoo/canooe doesn't mean you need a short pole


----------



## SaltyJim (Feb 20, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Go ahead and refinish but don't cut it down till you use in deep water. Just because you have ghenoo/canooe doesn't mean you need a short pole


Permitchaser. Sorry for the dumb question but wouldn't I just use the Trolling motor in deeper water? My history is bay boat fishing when growing up on the west coast of FL then offshore fishing the last 15 years out of South Fla. Just getting into super shallow stuff. Please enlighten me.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

My Hybrid got fuzzy after awhile, so I sanded it lightly with 200 wet/dry, then hit it with several light coats of appliance paint. It has held up very well.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

SaltyJim said:


> Permitchaser. Sorry for the dumb question but wouldn't I just use the Trolling motor in deeper water? My history is bay boat fishing when growing up on the west coast of FL then offshore fishing the last 15 years out of South Fla. Just getting into super shallow stuff. Please enlighten me.


Sure you can use a TM in deeper water, but poling your boat will always be more quiet and stealthy.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Listen to EasternG
TMs can spook fish in any depth 
A longer pole allows a longer push. You’ll wear yourself out with a 16’


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I've used clear Krylon Fusion spray paint. Nice enough finish and seems to last about three years before I have to sand and respray.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have tried the appliance paint. Too slippery.


----------

